# Herf a dor combo on CI



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have a few questions. I was looking for a traveler case for my cigars for whenever I go on vacation. I found the Herf-a-dor combo on CI. Where it comes with a 5er and a lighter. Not sure if anybody is familiar with these combos but they have such cigars as Montecristo Media Noche, Padilla 1932, and CAO America just to name a few. Each combo is $39.99. But a 5er of each cigar is worth more then that, $65 for the Montecristo. 

So here are my questions:

Are the cigars in the combo pack the same quality as if you bought a 5er?

Is the Herf-a-dor a great traveler case? Couldn't find many reviews on it. And also how would you keep humidity in it? It has a built in humidifier, but is it good enough? Or should I just buy Boveda packs or something else?

The Herf-a-dor alone is $17.50, lighter buy its self is $25. That right there is $42.50. So you are getting the cigars for free (or vice versa).

Is this a good deal? Or should I save $22 and just buy the Herf-a-dor?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Nick, if you're in the market for the caddy then I'd say it's not completely a terrible deal. The Perdomo are pretty enjoyable if you're not in the mood for something heavy. The Series R are also not too bad, but I can't really speak on any of the others.

I'd also recommend checking out CBid if you're unsure of spending that much for the cigars and don't really NEED an extra lighter. You can quick-buy a Herf alone for like $12 right now. They also have a few various others listed, such as a Punch sampler pack with a cutter.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Herf-a-Dor LTD Blue - Cigars International
i have this herf a dor and love it. i use boveda in it. is it a good deal......yes.... if you dont have a lighter or if one of the 5ers apeals to you. its the same concept as cbid but no biding. if you dont like the 5ers or need another lighter than i would get a lager herf a dor. i have the 15ct


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Nick. These packs are available on CBid quite often and I have purchased a couple. Nothing to worry about, it's a great deal. There is a small humidifier built in these units but don't really need to use it. A small Boveda pack iin it will work awesomely.

steelman


----------



## JollyRogers (Jan 10, 2015)

I picked up CI's herfador "top shelf" sampler for new customers the other day. Came with the 5 cigar herfador and 8 cigars for $15. The herfador is nice, good latching, just has a small disk for a humidifier, slightly larger than a quarter. Doesn't seem like the greatest humidity solution, and I don't have any experience with the small boveda packs to say if they would fit in there with cigars. I was able to carry four shorter cigars and my lighter in the herfador securely and without any damage to the cigars. Knowing CI I'm sure the 5er that comes with the herfador is the same as one you'd buy individually, so if there's a 5er you want I say go for the combo. If you aren't crazy about any of the cigars I'd think just do a small tupperware with boveda to travel with.


----------



## Mr. Guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Like others have said, if there's a cigar you like or would like to try and need another lighter then they are pretty sweet deals. If you're only interested in the herfador, then just look for a deal there. As for humidity, I have a 5 and 15 case. In the 5er, depending on how long I'll be out with it and how often I plan on opening it, I tend not to worry about adding anything. They seal tight and there's very little air to pull moisture out of the sticks. I use the 15 for longer trips away and throw in a Boveda with the cigars and call it good.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Its a good deal...I have a 5er and a 15er I got for X-mas...Works perfect for travel needs..My 5er is awesome for the motorcycle. 15er is great for weekend trips. Good luck. PS


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/tailgate-5-cigar-accessory-combo.html/
here is another option if you want a varity of cigars instead


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

None of the options are bad sticks. You may or may not like them, but they are not junk cigars by any means. If you want the case and the extras, definitely go for it. If you just want the case they can be found elsewhere for less typically.


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

I would definitely recommend cigarbid for a herf-a-dor. Set up once-a-week shipment option, and bid on some singles or 5ers to create your own sampler. There are great deals on mid-range sticks to be found on cbid, and you can get the best price for your herf-a-dor.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Sep 5, 2014)

The herf-a-dors are definitely worth it. I started with a 15 count. I actually used it as my full-time humidor for a few years because I wasn't smoking very often. I threw a hygrometer in there and checked it every couple of weeks, and added distilled water when I needed it. I was just a noob, but it seemed to work ok. Knowing how cheap you can get an actual humidor now, I wouldn't recommend that course of action.

I added a 5 count from CBid for shorter trips. I like both of them, but they can get a little tight on space if you smoke larger RG cigars. 

You can probably find a better deal on CBid for $40, just look around and find what you like. Combine shipping to make it a little cheaper.


----------

